# Teamspeak aufnehmen mit Audacity



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

hey,
ich würd ganz gern mal bei unseren raids unser teamspeak aufnehmen.
hab dafür das programm audacity.
nur komm ich da ich irgendwie mit den einstellungen nicht zurecht denn das programm nimmt nur mein headset auf jedoch nicht was im pc passiert.
bei der aufnahme auswahl hab ich microsot soundoutputter gewählt(dort nimmt er nur das mikrofon auf) dann hab ich noch aux und eingang und 2x mikrofon
nun frag ich mich was muss ich wählen das er alles aufnimmt was auf dem pc gerad läuft?
vllt solltet ihr noch wissen das ich den pc per hdmi am tv hab

so hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Die Einstellung müsste "Stereomix" heißen


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

und was mach ich wenn die bei mir nicht zur auswahl steht? ^^


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Via TS aufnehmen.
Bei meiner Soundkarte hab ich noch die Option "Was Sie hören" - allerdings geht dann mein mic nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira ^.^


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

kannst du das mal bissl konkreter ausdrücken? wo hast du die einstellung?
achja ich benutze win vista


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Die einstellung habe ich bei der Software meiner Soundkarte... die müsste auch in Vista implementiert sein (durch Soundkartensoftware).
Schau mal bei den Mic-Optionen unter Systemsteuerung -> sound nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Teamspeak selbst musst du mal die Menüs durchstöbern, iwo steht da "Record" oder sowas in der art.
Hab auf arbeit kein TS^^

Nira =P


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

oh man...ts besitzt ja selbst ne aufnahme funktion 
jetzt dürft ihr mich beschimpfen


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

naja, wusste ich auch nich ..

dann viel spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

is eigentlich nicht zu übersehen...kann zwar immernoch nicht aufnehmen was auf dem pc abspielt aber reicht mir ja wenn ich ts aufnehm kann und mit audacity zur mp3 umändern kann


----------

